# Reproduction SD 421 2 x 4 Tunnel Ram Intakes



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

The PY forum has a member who has gotten the 421 Super Duty 2 x 4 Tunnel Ram reproduced in both the early head intake pattern and the 1965 and up head intake pattern. Looks Pontiac factory on the outside and more period/era correct versus the contemporary tunnel ram which looks more like a late model pro-stock tunnel ram.

So if you like tunnel rams and are thinking one would look cool on your engine, check out the PY thread. Cost is not cheap at $2,500.00 plus shipping, but it sure is a nice piece.






421 SD repo intake project - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


421 SD repo intake project THE LOBBY



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------

